# The Great Garage Reorganization and Shop Improvement Act



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

*A Little Background...*

My shop is in the three-car garage of my house and was always intended to share space with cars, bikes and kid toys. I originally planned to have the shop set-up in the single-car bay and park in the double bay. That didn't work out when we first bought the house, because our truck would only fit in the single-car bay since that bay was two feet deeper than the other bays. Since we no longer own the truck, I decided to move everything over to the single-car bay like I had originally intended.

So this begins the process. The My Workshop page has pics of the new arrangement, but not all the updates yet. The workbench was moved from the other side of the garage as were the jointer and tablesaw. This will be the basic layout that will be improved upon in the coming months as new equipment and upgrades find their way to my shop. Those include:

1. More lighting.

2. A new table saw.

3. A lumber rack.

4. A relocated router table (into the extension wing of a new table saw).

5. New cabinets along the side wall of the garage for much needed storage and a new location for the miter saw.

6. A dust collector.

7. Increased electrical capacity.

These will all be addressed in the next few months with eventual upgrades coming to other shop equipment (such as the band saw) and added conveniences like an air cleaner and more tools.

I plan to share the new shop improvements and upgrades and look for suggestions on my plans. I'll have entries for the first four items on my list very soon, as I have already made some purchases, but I would love some feedback on dust collectors. I'm thinking about either a new HF 2hp model or a used 1.5-2 hp Delta, Jet, etc. off Craigslist. I'll also be looking for some suggestions on planning the electrical upgrades as well. Stay tuned!


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Background...*
> 
> My shop is in the three-car garage of my house and was always intended to share space with cars, bikes and kid toys. I originally planned to have the shop set-up in the single-car bay and park in the double bay. That didn't work out when we first bought the house, because our truck would only fit in the single-car bay since that bay was two feet deeper than the other bays. Since we no longer own the truck, I decided to move everything over to the single-car bay like I had originally intended.
> 
> ...


If you have March 2010 Wood Magazine find a coupon on page 27 (HF ad) to buy the HF 2HP / 5 micron dust collector for $139.99. I think regular prices is about $249.99.

I got mine a couple of weeks ago. Noise level is very acceptable and performance is excellent. It has a nice base with casters to make it mobile around your shop.

Add the Wynn 35 canister filter to replace the 5 micron bag and you will get performance increase and sub 1 micron filtering. I am adding my Wynn 35 in the next week or two when I get time

Good luck!


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Background...*
> 
> My shop is in the three-car garage of my house and was always intended to share space with cars, bikes and kid toys. I originally planned to have the shop set-up in the single-car bay and park in the double bay. That didn't work out when we first bought the house, because our truck would only fit in the single-car bay since that bay was two feet deeper than the other bays. Since we no longer own the truck, I decided to move everything over to the single-car bay like I had originally intended.
> 
> ...


That's the way I've been leaning. I have a coupon for $150 for the HF and I too plan to add the Wynn filter if I go that route. One thing I didn't care for was the large amp draw and the inability (so I've heard) to rewire the motor to run on 220V. But since I'll be adding more electrical and a dedicated circuit for a dust collector no matter what type I get, I suppose that shouldn't really be an issue.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Background...*
> 
> My shop is in the three-car garage of my house and was always intended to share space with cars, bikes and kid toys. I originally planned to have the shop set-up in the single-car bay and park in the double bay. That didn't work out when we first bought the house, because our truck would only fit in the single-car bay since that bay was two feet deeper than the other bays. Since we no longer own the truck, I decided to move everything over to the single-car bay like I had originally intended.
> 
> ...


I have had no issues with current draw and don't even have it on it's own circuit. I just plug it in where I want to use it in the shop. I used it today plugged into a 120V / 20 amp circuit with my Ridgid 6" jointer. I just start the DC and after it's up to speed (3-4 seconds) start the jointer.

At some point, after I figure how I will arrange all my tools, I will install a real DC piping system.

I will look at my motor tomorrow to see if I can be reconnected to run on 220 and let you know. I don't believe it can though.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Background...*
> 
> My shop is in the three-car garage of my house and was always intended to share space with cars, bikes and kid toys. I originally planned to have the shop set-up in the single-car bay and park in the double bay. That didn't work out when we first bought the house, because our truck would only fit in the single-car bay since that bay was two feet deeper than the other bays. Since we no longer own the truck, I decided to move everything over to the single-car bay like I had originally intended.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I am interested to hear about wiring for 220V.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Background...*
> 
> My shop is in the three-car garage of my house and was always intended to share space with cars, bikes and kid toys. I originally planned to have the shop set-up in the single-car bay and park in the double bay. That didn't work out when we first bought the house, because our truck would only fit in the single-car bay since that bay was two feet deeper than the other bays. Since we no longer own the truck, I decided to move everything over to the single-car bay like I had originally intended.
> 
> ...


I looked at my DC motor and looks like nameplate is on bottom of motor and is hidden by the motor base. Looked at the manual and seem to be 120 only. Will try to find time to check it with a clamp-on ammeter next week. The manual says starting current is 20 amps but I don't believe it's that high and the running current will be way below that. Don't think you will have any trouble running on 120 V.

Another hint, besides the Wynn 35 canister filter, would be to put a pre-separator before the DC. I have the Woodcraft trashcan cyclone lid on a 30 gallon trash can and after several days use picking up sawdust, chips, etc. still have nothing in the collection bag of the DC. Think the Woodcraft separator top was about $20 on sale and I already had the 30 gallon metal trashcan.

http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm

http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2004310/Trash-Can-Cyclone-Lid.aspx

Good Luck!


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Background...*
> 
> My shop is in the three-car garage of my house and was always intended to share space with cars, bikes and kid toys. I originally planned to have the shop set-up in the single-car bay and park in the double bay. That didn't work out when we first bought the house, because our truck would only fit in the single-car bay since that bay was two feet deeper than the other bays. Since we no longer own the truck, I decided to move everything over to the single-car bay like I had originally intended.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Rick. I am planning on making a Thein-style separator too. Which Wynn filter did you go with? I see they have three types.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Background...*
> 
> My shop is in the three-car garage of my house and was always intended to share space with cars, bikes and kid toys. I originally planned to have the shop set-up in the single-car bay and park in the double bay. That didn't work out when we first bought the house, because our truck would only fit in the single-car bay since that bay was two feet deeper than the other bays. Since we no longer own the truck, I decided to move everything over to the single-car bay like I had originally intended.
> 
> ...


Still trying to decide but, leaning towards the spun bond as it can be washed. Saying that, I'm really not getting much of anything to present 5 micron filter bag with the pre-separator. I have not tested it with fine sanding dust yet though, mostly sawdust from table saw and jointer. I think sanding dust will be the real test.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Background...*
> 
> My shop is in the three-car garage of my house and was always intended to share space with cars, bikes and kid toys. I originally planned to have the shop set-up in the single-car bay and park in the double bay. That didn't work out when we first bought the house, because our truck would only fit in the single-car bay since that bay was two feet deeper than the other bays. Since we no longer own the truck, I decided to move everything over to the single-car bay like I had originally intended.
> 
> ...


Great minds, I suppose! I was thinking of the spun bond one, too for the same reason. Not sure when I'll finally plunk the money down, though.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Background...*
> 
> My shop is in the three-car garage of my house and was always intended to share space with cars, bikes and kid toys. I originally planned to have the shop set-up in the single-car bay and park in the double bay. That didn't work out when we first bought the house, because our truck would only fit in the single-car bay since that bay was two feet deeper than the other bays. Since we no longer own the truck, I decided to move everything over to the single-car bay like I had originally intended.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a great blog.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Background...*
> 
> My shop is in the three-car garage of my house and was always intended to share space with cars, bikes and kid toys. I originally planned to have the shop set-up in the single-car bay and park in the double bay. That didn't work out when we first bought the house, because our truck would only fit in the single-car bay since that bay was two feet deeper than the other bays. Since we no longer own the truck, I decided to move everything over to the single-car bay like I had originally intended.
> 
> ...


The HF 2HP DC cannot be wired for 220V. (Saw your question above, this has been asked a LOT over at SMC…)

I went spun bond. While it is rated highest at 1 micron, it still does filter below that, just not as effectively. Wish I could find it, I saw somewhere on either Bill Pentz' site, or the Wynn site an filtration efficiency curve where they show how the effectiveness drops off, it's a drop off for sure, but not too radical until below .5 micron…

I am honestly not sure if I will ever wash the filter out, but you never know… I was FAR more concerned with the impact of humidity on the filter than actual washing…


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Background...*
> 
> My shop is in the three-car garage of my house and was always intended to share space with cars, bikes and kid toys. I originally planned to have the shop set-up in the single-car bay and park in the double bay. That didn't work out when we first bought the house, because our truck would only fit in the single-car bay since that bay was two feet deeper than the other bays. Since we no longer own the truck, I decided to move everything over to the single-car bay like I had originally intended.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the HF DC. It looks like I'll be upgrading wiring all around the shop anyway, so adding a dedicated 120V circuit for it won't be that big of a deal.

I hadn't thought about humidity affecting the filter, but it makes sense especially after seeing how much condensation can actually accumulate on things in the garage! I'll probably go that route.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

*The Before...*

I thought I'd add some pics of the garage before I decided to do the great reorganization to give you an idea of what I was working with before. This former arrangement was a big compromise in an effort to still park a full size car, full size truck, and a motorcycle in the garage along with my tools. Granted when I decided on this arrangement, I had fewer tools. And I still had the truck (which I still regret getting rid of, but that's another story altogether).

So here's the back corner of the garage (on the double car side). I built the workbench, cabinet, floor-standing storage locker, and the miter saw bench.



I used to have a '96 Impala SS that was just short enough to fit in the garage so it was parked over here under the miter saw bench.

This is the old table saw. When I was parking the car in the garage, it would roll under the workbench.



After moving to this house, I acquired the jointer and bandsaw. Once they showed up, the car was no longer getting parked inside. The planer in the background also was tucked away next to the water heater to allow parking.



Here's another view of the miter saw bench. I had the router mounted into the left side to serve as a router table, but I was always running into the water heater with longer boards. The 2.5" dust collection system worked ok with my shop-vac for the router, miter saw, drill press and sanding.



And here are the drill press and my tool box.


As you can see from the pics, the garage was getting overcrowded. I was accumulating too much wood and materials, gaining some larger tools, and still trying to share the garage with a lawn mower, bikes, kid toys, a motorcycle and a truck. I was also running out of storage space for hand held power tools, clamps and odds and ends.

I decided to move everything to the single car bay where I had added an extra 120V circuit and a 240V circuit when the house was built since that was where I planned to set up a shop to begin with.

After working out a floor plan on Grizzly's workshop planner, here's what I have come up with for the layout.


The long boxes overlaying items in the middle of the room are where the light fixtures are going. The right side of the garage is where I will be moving my miter saw when I build the cabinets that are pictured in the floor plan. The dust collector will be going in the corner at the end of the run of cabinets. The large item on the left side of the garage is where the lumber rack will be going. The rest of the layout is coming together and I will have some more entries on my progress to come.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *The Before...*
> 
> I thought I'd add some pics of the garage before I decided to do the great reorganization to give you an idea of what I was working with before. This former arrangement was a big compromise in an effort to still park a full size car, full size truck, and a motorcycle in the garage along with my tools. Granted when I decided on this arrangement, I had fewer tools. And I still had the truck (which I still regret getting rid of, but that's another story altogether).
> 
> ...


It's certainly worth the effort to plan a shop and it looks like you are well on your way. I used to complain about my shop a lot, but after seeing what many have to put up with, I'm beginning to complain less and appreciate more. I think it has something to do with the theory of relativity, lol. Good luck with the conversion.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *The Before...*
> 
> I thought I'd add some pics of the garage before I decided to do the great reorganization to give you an idea of what I was working with before. This former arrangement was a big compromise in an effort to still park a full size car, full size truck, and a motorcycle in the garage along with my tools. Granted when I decided on this arrangement, I had fewer tools. And I still had the truck (which I still regret getting rid of, but that's another story altogether).
> 
> ...


Looks great. I love these projects! I'm faced with a similar situation and working on getting my shop organized, too. I don't have nearly as many big tools, though. I can't wait to see how you get everything set up. I'm interested in your dust collection set up, too.

Good luck!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *The Before...*
> 
> I thought I'd add some pics of the garage before I decided to do the great reorganization to give you an idea of what I was working with before. This former arrangement was a big compromise in an effort to still park a full size car, full size truck, and a motorcycle in the garage along with my tools. Granted when I decided on this arrangement, I had fewer tools. And I still had the truck (which I still regret getting rid of, but that's another story altogether).
> 
> ...


I like that site I tell folks about it all the time.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *The Before...*
> 
> I thought I'd add some pics of the garage before I decided to do the great reorganization to give you an idea of what I was working with before. This former arrangement was a big compromise in an effort to still park a full size car, full size truck, and a motorcycle in the garage along with my tools. Granted when I decided on this arrangement, I had fewer tools. And I still had the truck (which I still regret getting rid of, but that's another story altogether).
> 
> ...


This is going to be a fun project.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

*New Table Saw*

Any good workshop redo includes new tools and I finally replaced my old Craftsman bench-top saw with a Ridgid R4511. I got it for the clearance price of $499, but then three days later it dropped in price to $299. I was able to get Home Depot to honor the new lower price and I came away with a brand new saw for an almost criminally low price.



The assembly was a bit time consuming, but the other lumberjocks' reviews helped with some of the common issues. I was quite annoyed to find that two of the bars for the Herc-u-lift were missing and that halted the assembly very early in the process since I didn't want to build the thing without the mobile base attached. Ridgid was prompt about getting the parts out to me and I had them in three business days. The rest of the assembly went pretty well except for the bolts that were also missing for the rear fence rail, but a quick trip to the store got me some replacements.

I'm pretty happy with the saw. The motor is smooth, quiet and strong enough for my purposes. I didn't really care one way or the other about the granite top versus iron, but I was glad to have the granite a couple weeks ago. The weather had been cold, but warmed up substantially during the day to the upper sixties with near 100% humidity. It felt so nice that I opened the garage up, but after about a half hour I noticed all the condensation on my cold tools. The saw was fine, of course, but my planer, jointer, band saw and drill press are all cast iron! I spent a day the next week cleaning all my cast iron tools and tuning them up while I was at it.

Back to the table saw. Another reason I wanted a new saw was to put a router table in the extension wing for better accessibility and still good use of available space. I scoured the web for ideas on doing shop made extension/router tables and got busy building my own.



I saw one version where the guy just moved the stock fence rail over to gain extra capacity to the right of the blade.



This leaves no room on the left, but in the five years I used my last left-tilt saw, I never used the fence on the left side of the blade. So I tried this version after buying a six foot long piece of angle iron and painting it to match. This serves as the rear rail and to help mount the extension table.



The extension table is laminate coated MDF over a 3/4" plywood frame with a maple edging and is bolted to the rear rail and front rail mounting bracket.



I will be adding some permanent support legs to help keep things level and keep the strain off the rails, I just haven't finished them yet.

By moving the fence rail over, this eliminated the mounting location for the switch, so I just used some metal angle to remount it. This is ugly, but gets the job done.



The extension table works pretty well. I'm still waiting for the router plate to come before adding the router, and the legs should be on soon. Initially, I hooked up my shop-vac as a temporary solution to dust collection until I get a true dust collector, but the only way it actually collects dust is when I open the motor cover and push the dust into the port! The dust collector will be here soon.

I also plan to add fence faces, zero-clearance inserts, a low-profile riving knife and quicker access to the motor cover. It will be much more enjoyable spending time at this table saw than my last!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *New Table Saw*
> 
> Any good workshop redo includes new tools and I finally replaced my old Craftsman bench-top saw with a Ridgid R4511. I got it for the clearance price of $499, but then three days later it dropped in price to $299. I was able to get Home Depot to honor the new lower price and I came away with a brand new saw for an almost criminally low price.
> 
> ...


It's coming along very well


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *New Table Saw*
> 
> Any good workshop redo includes new tools and I finally replaced my old Craftsman bench-top saw with a Ridgid R4511. I got it for the clearance price of $499, but then three days later it dropped in price to $299. I was able to get Home Depot to honor the new lower price and I came away with a brand new saw for an almost criminally low price.
> 
> ...


Its coming alone great.


----------



## Gunny66 (Feb 10, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *New Table Saw*
> 
> Any good workshop redo includes new tools and I finally replaced my old Craftsman bench-top saw with a Ridgid R4511. I got it for the clearance price of $499, but then three days later it dropped in price to $299. I was able to get Home Depot to honor the new lower price and I came away with a brand new saw for an almost criminally low price.
> 
> ...


Real nice install, I look forward to the finished product.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *New Table Saw*
> 
> Any good workshop redo includes new tools and I finally replaced my old Craftsman bench-top saw with a Ridgid R4511. I got it for the clearance price of $499, but then three days later it dropped in price to $299. I was able to get Home Depot to honor the new lower price and I came away with a brand new saw for an almost criminally low price.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Capt. I have the same saw and I'd love to get a big table to the right. Timbo has a great mod on his 4511. He swapped out new rails both front and back. That gave him something like 48" of cut capacity.

I've already modded my motor housing, the fence, and the insert. I can't wait to see what you come up with.

Cory


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *New Table Saw*
> 
> Any good workshop redo includes new tools and I finally replaced my old Craftsman bench-top saw with a Ridgid R4511. I got it for the clearance price of $499, but then three days later it dropped in price to $299. I was able to get Home Depot to honor the new lower price and I came away with a brand new saw for an almost criminally low price.
> 
> ...


cool. i am so jealous of all you guys that got this saw at such a great price.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *New Table Saw*
> 
> Any good workshop redo includes new tools and I finally replaced my old Craftsman bench-top saw with a Ridgid R4511. I got it for the clearance price of $499, but then three days later it dropped in price to $299. I was able to get Home Depot to honor the new lower price and I came away with a brand new saw for an almost criminally low price.
> 
> ...


Really, really nice!! That table will give you lots of options, and let you work safer too.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *New Table Saw*
> 
> Any good workshop redo includes new tools and I finally replaced my old Craftsman bench-top saw with a Ridgid R4511. I got it for the clearance price of $499, but then three days later it dropped in price to $299. I was able to get Home Depot to honor the new lower price and I came away with a brand new saw for an almost criminally low price.
> 
> ...


I thought about changing out the front rail bracket and even the square tube fence rail for longer pieces, but I figured I'd try the free version of just shifting it over first. Since I'm building legs for the extension table, this should be plenty sturdy and it gives me 54" to the right of the blade.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *New Table Saw*
> 
> Any good workshop redo includes new tools and I finally replaced my old Craftsman bench-top saw with a Ridgid R4511. I got it for the clearance price of $499, but then three days later it dropped in price to $299. I was able to get Home Depot to honor the new lower price and I came away with a brand new saw for an almost criminally low price.
> 
> ...


Speaking of free, the extension table was done with all scrap material except for the rear rail, a can of spray paint and some nuts and bolts. I had the laminate laying around from putting a new top on an old desk a couple years ago. It should find it's way to a drill press table sometime soon too. Probably another blog entry!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *New Table Saw*
> 
> Any good workshop redo includes new tools and I finally replaced my old Craftsman bench-top saw with a Ridgid R4511. I got it for the clearance price of $499, but then three days later it dropped in price to $299. I was able to get Home Depot to honor the new lower price and I came away with a brand new saw for an almost criminally low price.
> 
> ...


That deal on the R4511 really was a steal! And I love what you did with the extension wing… Are you going to put a router plate in that as well or do you have other plans there? (I probably missed that somewhere…)


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *New Table Saw*
> 
> Any good workshop redo includes new tools and I finally replaced my old Craftsman bench-top saw with a Ridgid R4511. I got it for the clearance price of $499, but then three days later it dropped in price to $299. I was able to get Home Depot to honor the new lower price and I came away with a brand new saw for an almost criminally low price.
> 
> ...


Router plate came in the mail a few days ago along with the miter track. As soon as I get around to it, that will all be going in.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

*Let there be light! ...and lumber storage.*

When autumn came and I started working in the garage with the doors closed, I realized how little light I have with the new shop arrangement. I started by putting up an eight foot long florescent fixture (4-four foot T12 bulbs) over the table saw/jointer area figuring I would re-evaluate where I needed light after that was up.



Then my neighbor tells me he can get me some eight foot long fixtures from his company since they were closing down a factory. So I ended up getting 3-eight foot long tandem florescent fixtures with the bulbs for $15.



What an improvement! Luckily, the garage already had a light bulb over each bay, so it wasn't too hard to wire in the new fixtures to the existing circuit that is also controlled by the light switch for the garage.

Another item that desperately needed attention was finding a place to store some lumber, sheet goods and some other miscellaneous material.


.


These pics don't even include the huge stack of cherry I just got from my in-laws, too!

So I got to work on a lumber rack that also has space behind to slide in sheet goods, and (when empty of sheets) provide access to the circuit breaker panel. This seemed to be the best compromise I could come up with.


.


I still have extra stuff that won't quite fit, but it's an improvement. I was able to make the whole thing with existing scraps which helped cut down how much I had to store. I was also able to get some more items stored away on the ceiling, but more work is still needed. I'd still love to build a shed, but that's gonna have to wait.



I will be using some of the lumber on the garage cabinets, and then when the garage is squared away, I can get started on turning that cherry into a new dining table and chairs.

Now just for those cabinets…and dust collection…and more electrical…etc.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *Let there be light! ...and lumber storage.*
> 
> When autumn came and I started working in the garage with the doors closed, I realized how little light I have with the new shop arrangement. I started by putting up an eight foot long florescent fixture (4-four foot T12 bulbs) over the table saw/jointer area figuring I would re-evaluate where I needed light after that was up.
> 
> ...


That's a great storage idea. Move the rack a foot or so away from the wall and use that space for panels.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *Let there be light! ...and lumber storage.*
> 
> When autumn came and I started working in the garage with the doors closed, I realized how little light I have with the new shop arrangement. I started by putting up an eight foot long florescent fixture (4-four foot T12 bulbs) over the table saw/jointer area figuring I would re-evaluate where I needed light after that was up.
> 
> ...


Is there a specific reason you hung the lights from chains rather than mount them to the ceiling. IMO, get them up as high as you can so they don't get bumped. It happens to the best of us with the best of intentions. Also screens might be a good investment over the saws. Shattered bulbs are not a good thing. Just my 2 cents. Otherwise looks great.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Let there be light! ...and lumber storage.*
> 
> When autumn came and I started working in the garage with the doors closed, I realized how little light I have with the new shop arrangement. I started by putting up an eight foot long florescent fixture (4-four foot T12 bulbs) over the table saw/jointer area figuring I would re-evaluate where I needed light after that was up.
> 
> ...


The big light fixtures already had eye bolts on them since they were hung from chains in their previous install. I was also planning to hang stuff from the ceiling around them, so I didn't want the light to get blocked too much. I guess the chains just seemed easier at the time too.

The flush mounted fixture could use some screens. I plan to add another one of those right next to the existing one and I will probably pick up some screens or plastic tubes, at least, for the bulbs. The larger fixtures already have protective plastic sleeves over all the bulbs. Thanks for the input.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Let there be light! ...and lumber storage.*
> 
> When autumn came and I started working in the garage with the doors closed, I realized how little light I have with the new shop arrangement. I started by putting up an eight foot long florescent fixture (4-four foot T12 bulbs) over the table saw/jointer area figuring I would re-evaluate where I needed light after that was up.
> 
> ...


Nice upgrades. I've been upgrading the circuit / light fixtures in my garage shop as well. Mostly getting extension cords off the ceiling, and positioning the fixtures so they give the best light spread. I have 2 fixtures to go, but already the difference is night and day. The 2 fixtures are over the bay of the garage that is full of fencing material, once that is out, the new fixtures go up. Even without them though, it went from dark dungeon, to bright and easy to see in. I am using 6 Lithonia "Shop Light" 2 bulb 4' T12 fixtures. I already had a couple of cases of T12 "Sunstik" tubes so no big deal there.

I see where you are going with hanging the fixtures, but with the shorter overall height of my ceiling, I barely have 8' below the bulbs with the fixture mounted directly to the ceiling…

I really like your lumber rack. I would be concerned about the proximity to the breaker panel, but that's just me…


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Let there be light! ...and lumber storage.*
> 
> When autumn came and I started working in the garage with the doors closed, I realized how little light I have with the new shop arrangement. I started by putting up an eight foot long florescent fixture (4-four foot T12 bulbs) over the table saw/jointer area figuring I would re-evaluate where I needed light after that was up.
> 
> ...


Amazing what a difference a little light makes, huh? I was a little concerned about putting stuff up in front of the breaker panel, but it seemed like I really didn't have anyplace else to put a lumber rack! That was part of the reason for putting it about 20" away from the wall. Mainly to allow plywood storage, but it also lets me slide back there to access the panel. I may change things up if I ever get around to putting up a shed and can have bulk storage out there.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

*A shed?*

Before I went any further with the garage, I determined it was time to get some things out. So it was time for a shed!




It took my dad and me about four days to build, plus another few days to paint. It's 8'x14' and 9' tall overall thanks to HOA restrictions. I wanted to make sure I could fit my extension ladder and I have just enough room for that, plus extra room for rough lumber storage. I still need to build a ramp, but I'm not very motivated.

The lovely model is my six year old, Jenna doing her best Vanna White impression. Oh, and the swing set and treehouse are my handiwork as well.

Next installment will have details of the extra electrical in the garage.


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A shed?*
> 
> Before I went any further with the garage, I determined it was time to get some things out. So it was time for a shed!
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *A shed?*
> 
> Before I went any further with the garage, I determined it was time to get some things out. So it was time for a shed!
> 
> ...


Nice Job. I need a new shed I especially like the double doors and no windows for thieves to break in. We have a termite problem so I will have to use concrete panels on the sides and treated 2×4's for framing.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A shed?*
> 
> Before I went any further with the garage, I determined it was time to get some things out. So it was time for a shed!
> 
> ...


Excellent work! Did you do the plans yourself of buy them somewhere?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *A shed?*
> 
> Before I went any further with the garage, I determined it was time to get some things out. So it was time for a shed!
> 
> ...


Now your cooking only wood and woodworking tools in the shop.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *A shed?*
> 
> Before I went any further with the garage, I determined it was time to get some things out. So it was time for a shed!
> 
> ...


It a good thing that Jenna has her own little shed on the platform or she'd be after yours in no time. I'd like to put out a shed but our neighborhood covenants prohibit out buildings.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *A shed?*
> 
> Before I went any further with the garage, I determined it was time to get some things out. So it was time for a shed!
> 
> ...


Good looking shed. Beautiful model! A must to give you more room for a shop. Very nicely done. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A shed?*
> 
> Before I went any further with the garage, I determined it was time to get some things out. So it was time for a shed!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments. I didn't work from any plans. I just shot from the hip with some overall dimensions and general construction methods. There is one window in the back that was a returned custom order at the local Lowes so I got it pretty cheap. Probably a much nicer window than would normally be on a shed, but it didn't cost any more than a cheapo.

And yes, now I should have more room in the garage/shop for woodworking tools!


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

*Time for more power!*

I'm finally getting around to posting pics of the updated electrical work I did a few months ago. This was done before I built the shed, but I didn't take pics right away. I added only two more circuits, but a bunch more outlets. Originally I was thinking I would add a lot more circuits, but I got a little more realistic about how much I would actually need since I would be the only one working in there at a time and it seemed that two additional circuits would be sufficient.

Before I added anything, there was a lighting circuit, a separate circuit for the two 120V 15 amp outlets on the ceiling for the garage door openers, two outlets on a 120V 15 amp circuit that is also feeds the two exterior outlets (front porch and back patio), and a dedicated 240V 20 amp circuit with only one receptacle. I wanted to add enough new receptacles to render the shared exterior circuit unnecessary in the garage since during Christmas time I have enough lights on that circuit that I can't run any power tools on it too.

Here's what I did.



This is the new line I ran from the electrical panel (which is behind the lumber rack). I added two new 20 amp 120V circuits and wired it like a kitchen with two appliance circuits that share a common neutral. This way I only had to run four wires: a red hot, black hot, white neutral and a ground. Since I was using metal conduit I had read that I really didn't need to run the ground but could use the conduit as a ground, however, I decided to run it anyway.

The large junction box with four conduit runs out of it feeds the four different areas I put new receptacles. One is between the garage doors where the bandsaw sits. The 240V outlet on that wall brings power from the receptacle that was in the garage to begin with.



The next spot is the wall where my drill press and tool box sit. I plan to put in another receptacle (wired from the lighting circuit) to power the two beer signs, but just haven't gotten around to it.



The next area is my workbench. I added two receptacles over the bench and there is still the existing (shared outdoor) circuit as well. I still use the existing circuit for lower power items like the radio and battery charger.





The final conduit run is to the wall where I will be building my new miter saw bench and storage cabinets.



I put in three new 120V receptacles and added another 240V receptacle tapping power from the existing outlet (the one on the right). The conduit run off the 240V outlet on the right that goes to the right feeds the outlet behind the bandsaw.



Each of the 4-outlet 120V boxes is fed by both new circuits. The duplex outlet on the left in each box is one circuit and the right is the other. This way I can manage which items are run on each circuit but still have access to each circuit at each location.

After the miter saw bench and storage cabinets are built, I plan to put up some pegboard along the entire length of the bench and thus hiding the conduit and leaving only the receptacles exposed for a cleaner final look.

I also finally picked up a dust collector.



It's the Harbor Freight one and it seems to work pretty well so far. I do plan to upgrade the filter bag to a pleated filter canister and also build a cyclonic/baffled pre-separator. I decided to go with the Rockler Dust Right system for now and got the long 4'-28' hose. It works well, but I will eventually plumb in a permanent system and keep the Dust Right hose for cleaning up the shop.

Stay tuned for the next storage project in the shop!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *Time for more power!*
> 
> I'm finally getting around to posting pics of the updated electrical work I did a few months ago. This was done before I built the shed, but I didn't take pics right away. I added only two more circuits, but a bunch more outlets. Originally I was thinking I would add a lot more circuits, but I got a little more realistic about how much I would actually need since I would be the only one working in there at a time and it seemed that two additional circuits would be sufficient.
> 
> ...


Good idea more power har har har


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *Time for more power!*
> 
> I'm finally getting around to posting pics of the updated electrical work I did a few months ago. This was done before I built the shed, but I didn't take pics right away. I added only two more circuits, but a bunch more outlets. Originally I was thinking I would add a lot more circuits, but I got a little more realistic about how much I would actually need since I would be the only one working in there at a time and it seemed that two additional circuits would be sufficient.
> 
> ...


Looks like the garage workshop project is well underway, much further along than mine, and I'm going to steal some ideas from you! 
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *Time for more power!*
> 
> I'm finally getting around to posting pics of the updated electrical work I did a few months ago. This was done before I built the shed, but I didn't take pics right away. I added only two more circuits, but a bunch more outlets. Originally I was thinking I would add a lot more circuits, but I got a little more realistic about how much I would actually need since I would be the only one working in there at a time and it seemed that two additional circuits would be sufficient.
> 
> ...


I used a shared ground in my last blog. I don't think I mentioned that in my last blog but I should have. IT really saves money and cuts down on how many wires you need to cram in an electrical box.

Mind if I ask you about your lighting? Are you happy with them? I think the best deal I can find are some 4 bulb T8 lithonia lights from home depot. I'm planning on 4-6 units total. Just wondering what you think. I'll run conduit to do this similar to the conduit that you used.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Time for more power!*
> 
> I'm finally getting around to posting pics of the updated electrical work I did a few months ago. This was done before I built the shed, but I didn't take pics right away. I added only two more circuits, but a bunch more outlets. Originally I was thinking I would add a lot more circuits, but I got a little more realistic about how much I would actually need since I would be the only one working in there at a time and it seemed that two additional circuits would be sufficient.
> 
> ...


what´s those hanging plasticdingies with wheels , I thought it was a woodworkingshop….lol

niiiice mancave thow

Dennis


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *Time for more power!*
> 
> I'm finally getting around to posting pics of the updated electrical work I did a few months ago. This was done before I built the shed, but I didn't take pics right away. I added only two more circuits, but a bunch more outlets. Originally I was thinking I would add a lot more circuits, but I got a little more realistic about how much I would actually need since I would be the only one working in there at a time and it seemed that two additional circuits would be sufficient.
> 
> ...


Never to many plugins. Don't forget lots of lights. Shop is looking good.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Time for more power!*
> 
> I'm finally getting around to posting pics of the updated electrical work I did a few months ago. This was done before I built the shed, but I didn't take pics right away. I added only two more circuits, but a bunch more outlets. Originally I was thinking I would add a lot more circuits, but I got a little more realistic about how much I would actually need since I would be the only one working in there at a time and it seemed that two additional circuits would be sufficient.
> 
> ...


Dennis-

Those hanging plasticdingies are my nemesis. They are always left in various places on the floor around the shop until I get sick of them and hang them up! So hanging there is not so bad. 

HokieMojo-

The three larger light fixtures are 8 foot T8s and the one smaller fixture has 4 four foot T12s. I got the T8s used, dirt cheap and got lucky that the bulbs are the same color range as the T12s I already had. They cast plenty of light and do a great job of keeping the garage well lit with the doors open or closed. The brightness blends well with natural sunshine with the doors open and help get rid of the dark areas in the back of the garage. I am only planning on adding one more 8 foot fixture and that will be over the new bank of cabinets/miter-saw bench, but I'm waiting until I build that bench to see if I will really need it.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *Time for more power!*
> 
> I'm finally getting around to posting pics of the updated electrical work I did a few months ago. This was done before I built the shed, but I didn't take pics right away. I added only two more circuits, but a bunch more outlets. Originally I was thinking I would add a lot more circuits, but I got a little more realistic about how much I would actually need since I would be the only one working in there at a time and it seemed that two additional circuits would be sufficient.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I think the lights are going to be 30% of my total budget. I almost got a bunch used, but I missed it by about an hour on craigslist. Thanks for the response. I've enjoyed the blog. I hoep it keeps going so well.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Time for more power!*
> 
> I'm finally getting around to posting pics of the updated electrical work I did a few months ago. This was done before I built the shed, but I didn't take pics right away. I added only two more circuits, but a bunch more outlets. Originally I was thinking I would add a lot more circuits, but I got a little more realistic about how much I would actually need since I would be the only one working in there at a time and it seemed that two additional circuits would be sufficient.
> 
> ...


just what to your nemesis´s get older and leave bycycles , rollerblades, skateboards
in front of your shop/garagedoor and you discover them under your foot
when you have a big box in your arms….....gess what will happen…....hope there
is someone with a vidiocamera and a cellfone to call 112….....LOL.
naa kidden you …......hope it never happen to you…....don´t ask how I know
it´s painfull…......just laugh with me

take care

Dennis


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Time for more power!*
> 
> I'm finally getting around to posting pics of the updated electrical work I did a few months ago. This was done before I built the shed, but I didn't take pics right away. I added only two more circuits, but a bunch more outlets. Originally I was thinking I would add a lot more circuits, but I got a little more realistic about how much I would actually need since I would be the only one working in there at a time and it seemed that two additional circuits would be sufficient.
> 
> ...


You are a couple of steps ahead of me in some areas here. I love what you have done so far…


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

*Drinks anyone?*

I had planned on adding a work cart of some kind to the shop after I got my other projects done, but when my neighbor said he could get some old airline beverage service carts from work, my timeline changed. He was able to get me two carts with a full compliment of trays and I got to thinking that they would make a great cart if I joined them together and just added a top. That sounded great in theory, but they were a little too tall, especially when putting a top on them, too. So I decided to cut the tops off them and make them shorter. Now they are 36 inches tall (same as my table saw) including the top.



The cart works great as an out-feed table, in-feed table or just a nice project cart/assembly table.



I made the top from an old laminate desktop that I had been using in the shop as a makeshift assembly/out-feed table on some sawhorses. I covered the top with a new piece of hardboard that just slips in place inside the wood edging so I can replace it if it gets too beat up.



Plenty of storage space inside especially since the carts have doors on both sides.



This turned out to be a great addition to the shop, and it was almost free to boot! All I had to buy was a new sheet of hardboard since all the other materials I had on hand. The carts even function well which is amazing since they were old surplus but makes me happy since it rolls easily and the brakes are very effective.

The other nice thing about the new lower height is that it fits under my workbench for storage. I plan to rework the workbench to make it deeper for more workspace and to help stow the cart away better.



Right now I'm using it as an out-feed table since it is made with the parts that used to be an out-feed table. But I plan to build a new, dedicated out-feed table soon.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *Drinks anyone?*
> 
> I had planned on adding a work cart of some kind to the shop after I got my other projects done, but when my neighbor said he could get some old airline beverage service carts from work, my timeline changed. He was able to get me two carts with a full compliment of trays and I got to thinking that they would make a great cart if I joined them together and just added a top. That sounded great in theory, but they were a little too tall, especially when putting a top on them, too. So I decided to cut the tops off them and make them shorter. Now they are 36 inches tall (same as my table saw) including the top.
> 
> ...


This is a nice re purposing of the beverage carts. Not something just an Joe has around the house tho. LOL! Looks like this will be really effective for you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *Drinks anyone?*
> 
> I had planned on adding a work cart of some kind to the shop after I got my other projects done, but when my neighbor said he could get some old airline beverage service carts from work, my timeline changed. He was able to get me two carts with a full compliment of trays and I got to thinking that they would make a great cart if I joined them together and just added a top. That sounded great in theory, but they were a little too tall, especially when putting a top on them, too. So I decided to cut the tops off them and make them shorter. Now they are 36 inches tall (same as my table saw) including the top.
> 
> ...


Those worked out great. They are great for storage.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Drinks anyone?*
> 
> I had planned on adding a work cart of some kind to the shop after I got my other projects done, but when my neighbor said he could get some old airline beverage service carts from work, my timeline changed. He was able to get me two carts with a full compliment of trays and I got to thinking that they would make a great cart if I joined them together and just added a top. That sounded great in theory, but they were a little too tall, especially when putting a top on them, too. So I decided to cut the tops off them and make them shorter. Now they are 36 inches tall (same as my table saw) including the top.
> 
> ...


Thats awsome! I would love to have a couple of those for some carts in my shop. Talk about perfect.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Drinks anyone?*
> 
> I had planned on adding a work cart of some kind to the shop after I got my other projects done, but when my neighbor said he could get some old airline beverage service carts from work, my timeline changed. He was able to get me two carts with a full compliment of trays and I got to thinking that they would make a great cart if I joined them together and just added a top. That sounded great in theory, but they were a little too tall, especially when putting a top on them, too. So I decided to cut the tops off them and make them shorter. Now they are 36 inches tall (same as my table saw) including the top.
> 
> ...


Nice repurposing. Looks great and alot of storage. Nice Job!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Drinks anyone?*
> 
> I had planned on adding a work cart of some kind to the shop after I got my other projects done, but when my neighbor said he could get some old airline beverage service carts from work, my timeline changed. He was able to get me two carts with a full compliment of trays and I got to thinking that they would make a great cart if I joined them together and just added a top. That sounded great in theory, but they were a little too tall, especially when putting a top on them, too. So I decided to cut the tops off them and make them shorter. Now they are 36 inches tall (same as my table saw) including the top.
> 
> ...


I still see sports equipment in that shop… I thought that was what the shed was for…

Seriously though. It appears you have done the router insert / miter slot addition to the table saw wing. Do you have a fence done for it yet? I'd love to see how you dealt with that…


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Drinks anyone?*
> 
> I had planned on adding a work cart of some kind to the shop after I got my other projects done, but when my neighbor said he could get some old airline beverage service carts from work, my timeline changed. He was able to get me two carts with a full compliment of trays and I got to thinking that they would make a great cart if I joined them together and just added a top. That sounded great in theory, but they were a little too tall, especially when putting a top on them, too. So I decided to cut the tops off them and make them shorter. Now they are 36 inches tall (same as my table saw) including the top.
> 
> ...


dbhost-
Yes, there is still sports equipment. And bikes. And ride-on toys. And on and on and on. The shed definitely helped clear stuff out, but I still need to keep some things accessible for the four kids. On that note, bubbles and woodshop sawdust definitely don't mix. Neither does sidewalk chalk.

And yes, I did get around to getting the router plate and miter slot in. I also added some faces to the table saw fence. I have a shop made router table fence from my last router table that will work here, but I plan to make a new one that slips over the table saw fence. I'll probably do an update on those things once I make the new fence and finish up the dust collection for the router table.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

*A Little Extra Support*

I finally got around to finishing an outfeed table for my Ridgid R4511 table saw. This is the first time I've had a dedicated outfeed table (or a table saw with a fence extension either) so it was really nice to use it for cutting sheets of plywood.

I basically stole the idea from this guy:

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29941

And he basically stole it from here:

http://sawsndust.com/p-outfeed.htm

But this is what mine turned out like:
.



.



.



.

I liked the idea of having it fold so that I could minimize the footprint in the garage if I ever want to park cars in there. The other advantage is that I can still move the saw around by its herc-u-lift mobile base easier with the table folded.

.



.



.

When I built the extension/router wing on the saw, I replaced the 2 piece factory angle iron on the back of the saw with one longer piece. I was able to use that to help support the top of the fixed section of the table. I was then able to reuse one of the factory angle iron bars to create the lower support for the angled braces holding up the rear edge of the fixed top. I even reused some of the nuts and bolts that secured the saw to its shipping crate to bolt on that lower angle iron!
.



.

The top is simply 3/4 MDF with a support structure of 3/4 plywood. I bought a sheet of Formica to laminate onto it to make it more durable, slippery and glue resistant. It only cost a few bucks more to get a granite-look as opposed to white, so I went for it.

The legs are temporary since I need to buy some special folding brackets from Rockler and I'm waiting until I need to buy some other things. For now, though, my cobbled together and clamped on legs are sufficient.

.



When i finally make some nicer legs, I'll be sure to post pics.

I'm now working on a new workbench. Expect the next installment in a few days.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Extra Support*
> 
> I finally got around to finishing an outfeed table for my Ridgid R4511 table saw. This is the first time I've had a dedicated outfeed table (or a table saw with a fence extension either) so it was really nice to use it for cutting sheets of plywood.
> 
> ...


I like the look of the granite… definitely better than white!


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Extra Support*
> 
> I finally got around to finishing an outfeed table for my Ridgid R4511 table saw. This is the first time I've had a dedicated outfeed table (or a table saw with a fence extension either) so it was really nice to use it for cutting sheets of plywood.
> 
> ...


Awesome. I have that same saw and have been contemplating something like this.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Extra Support*
> 
> I finally got around to finishing an outfeed table for my Ridgid R4511 table saw. This is the first time I've had a dedicated outfeed table (or a table saw with a fence extension either) so it was really nice to use it for cutting sheets of plywood.
> 
> ...


Nice outfeed table. I like the split design.


----------



## theniteowl (Jan 11, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Extra Support*
> 
> I finally got around to finishing an outfeed table for my Ridgid R4511 table saw. This is the first time I've had a dedicated outfeed table (or a table saw with a fence extension either) so it was really nice to use it for cutting sheets of plywood.
> 
> ...


I also have the R4511 but I cheated a bit and upgraded my fence to a Biesemeyer which gave me much stronger brackets to attach to. I have not yet built an outfeed table but I added a right wing router extension. The Biesemeyer kit came with a nice set of legs that I will use for the outfeed table when I build it.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Extra Support*
> 
> I finally got around to finishing an outfeed table for my Ridgid R4511 table saw. This is the first time I've had a dedicated outfeed table (or a table saw with a fence extension either) so it was really nice to use it for cutting sheets of plywood.
> 
> ...


great work. I'm so jealous of you guys that were able to get these saws and I'm even more jealous after seeing such a great overall setup. I bet you are just loving it.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *A Little Extra Support*
> 
> I finally got around to finishing an outfeed table for my Ridgid R4511 table saw. This is the first time I've had a dedicated outfeed table (or a table saw with a fence extension either) so it was really nice to use it for cutting sheets of plywood.
> 
> ...


I am pretty happy with the saw and the new arrangement. The saw was a huge step up from the benchtop model I was using before, but after using it for a few months now, I see why people go for more power. The saw does bog down a bit when cutting stock thicker than 1.5 inches. Given the huge price gap between what I paid and what a 3 hp model would cost I don't mind the slow feed rate so much.

I thought about a stand alone outfeed table setup for a while and saw a nice plan in FWW's shop and tool edition, but given the mobile base of the saw and the desire to seem like the garage might be able to park cars, this seemed like the best idea for me. Even if I don't ever fold it down.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

*Getting benched and board (pegboard that is)*

I finally got around to a little more work in the garage/shop. I started building a new workbench and I finally got some pegboard put up.

First, the workbench. I wanted to rebuild my existing workbench to make the top a little bigger and so I could add a vise and bench dogs. As I was contemplating how to do this, a Shop Notes magazine came in the mail with a nice, inexpensive design that I thought would work well for me.

Torsion box workbench

I got started on it and it was coming along just fine.





































But then I made a mistake and glued on the edging for the top after accidentally drilling the wrong size dog holes in the edge rail (grabbed the wrong size bit in haste). After that, it has been slow to complete. I do have it together and the vise is on, but I still need to true up the end-edges of the top so I can attach the perimeter edging permanently. Then I just need to so some chamfering and it will be done. Once I finish that, I will have more pics. In the meantime, it has been put in its place until I get what I need to finish it.

I did get my miter saw moved over to it's new location and put up some pegboard as well.









It was my intention all along to cover over the electrical work I did with some pegboard panels and I think it worked out pretty well. The conduit is hidden and the boxes sit just a little proud of the pegboard surface.



















Now I just need to get my stuff organized and put up there.

In the future, I still plan to build a longer miter saw bench with storage cabinets beneath, but for now, moving the existing bench gets me closer to going back to building non-shop projects.

I still have upgrades planned for dust collection including plumbing in a central system and improving collection at the router table and miter saw. I'm just not sure what will get done next. I have a rocker to build before christmas.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *Getting benched and board (pegboard that is)*
> 
> I finally got around to a little more work in the garage/shop. I started building a new workbench and I finally got some pegboard put up.
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *Getting benched and board (pegboard that is)*
> 
> I finally got around to a little more work in the garage/shop. I started building a new workbench and I finally got some pegboard put up.
> 
> ...


looks really good! You can come and organize my shop any day!


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Getting benched and board (pegboard that is)*
> 
> I finally got around to a little more work in the garage/shop. I started building a new workbench and I finally got some pegboard put up.
> 
> ...


nice clean shop looks fun to work in


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *Getting benched and board (pegboard that is)*
> 
> I finally got around to a little more work in the garage/shop. I started building a new workbench and I finally got some pegboard put up.
> 
> ...


Love to see an organized shop. Thanks for posting. Great looking shop.

God Bless
tom


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Getting benched and board (pegboard that is)*
> 
> I finally got around to a little more work in the garage/shop. I started building a new workbench and I finally got some pegboard put up.
> 
> ...


I was going insane with the mess in the garage before I started this undertaking. The end is finally in sight and I will be a much happier woodworker working in an orderly shop.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *Getting benched and board (pegboard that is)*
> 
> I finally got around to a little more work in the garage/shop. I started building a new workbench and I finally got some pegboard put up.
> 
> ...


This is looking really good. I like what you did with the pegboards to cover the electrics.
Have a look at the french cleat video that the woodwisperer did:

http://lumberjocks.com/thewoodwhisperer/blog/11932

It is a good looking way to hang cabinets in the shop…just a thought


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *Getting benched and board (pegboard that is)*
> 
> I finally got around to a little more work in the garage/shop. I started building a new workbench and I finally got some pegboard put up.
> 
> ...


Wow what a transformation.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *Getting benched and board (pegboard that is)*
> 
> I finally got around to a little more work in the garage/shop. I started building a new workbench and I finally got some pegboard put up.
> 
> ...


Super progress!


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Getting benched and board (pegboard that is)*
> 
> I finally got around to a little more work in the garage/shop. I started building a new workbench and I finally got some pegboard put up.
> 
> ...


I thought of doing a french cleat system or even the modified french cleat system I saw in American Woodworker. Since I got the pegboard for free from my in-laws, I figured I would take some of the ideas from that American Woodworker article and others and make pegboard accessories by screwing L-hooks into the racks, shelves, holders, etc. to fit in the pegboard. Once I make a few of these items, I'll be sure to do an update.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *Getting benched and board (pegboard that is)*
> 
> I finally got around to a little more work in the garage/shop. I started building a new workbench and I finally got some pegboard put up.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, thanks for that link, bookmarked it !
You are contributing to my OCD.
My garage is such a mess. I want to do a man cave transformation over the next year or so.
Cheers


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *Getting benched and board (pegboard that is)*
> 
> I finally got around to a little more work in the garage/shop. I started building a new workbench and I finally got some pegboard put up.
> 
> ...


Looks great, thanks for giving us a look


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

*The workbench*

Well, I finally completed the workbench. This was based on the Torsion Box Workbench from Shop Notes magazine July 2010.







The construction for this was going along nicely until I inadvertently drilled the wrong size dog holes in the edging! Luckily I was able to rip the edges off using the table saw and make new ones.

The top was sized to fit the mobile shop cart underneath for storage. Although it seems I won't be storing it away very often, it is nice to have the option.



The vise is from Harbor Freight since I couldn't fathom spending the amount of money the name brands require. I do see a difference in quality, but it works well enough for my hobby-only requirements. Plus, it even has a quick release.



All in all, not too bad. I covered the thing with Tung oil to have some kind of finish on it and I plan to add a second coat to the top later today (maybe a third eventually).

So here is how the shop is shaping up. This is the usual layout when I'm working, but since I've been working so much on the shop and not on other projects, things may change a little.



The pegboard is getting filled up and I have been making a few specialty racks for the pegboard. I plan on making a bunch more, so I'll have another blog entry detailing some of those. I will also be changing the layout on the pegboard as I get some more things accomplished. I think I may be working on some woodworking projects next (finally!) so updates on the shop may be a while in coming. But who knows, there may be some other upgrade that I just have to have done in order to work efficiently.


----------



## HighRockWoodworking (Mar 30, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *The workbench*
> 
> Well, I finally completed the workbench. This was based on the Torsion Box Workbench from Shop Notes magazine July 2010.
> 
> ...


Great looking bench and shop! Thanks for sharing. Cute little girl too, she looks a lot like my oldest when she was that age, she is 11 now and in middle school.

Chris


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *The workbench*
> 
> Well, I finally completed the workbench. This was based on the Torsion Box Workbench from Shop Notes magazine July 2010.
> 
> ...


Are those rolling carts from an airplane galley? If so, where did you get them?


----------



## Estley (Jan 15, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *The workbench*
> 
> Well, I finally completed the workbench. This was based on the Torsion Box Workbench from Shop Notes magazine July 2010.
> 
> ...


ditto on the rolling carts…


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

captkerk said:


> *The workbench*
> 
> Well, I finally completed the workbench. This was based on the Torsion Box Workbench from Shop Notes magazine July 2010.
> 
> ...


That looks like a great bench. I really need to improve my own. Your space is really coming along nicely.


----------



## captkerk (Jul 11, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *The workbench*
> 
> Well, I finally completed the workbench. This was based on the Torsion Box Workbench from Shop Notes magazine July 2010.
> 
> ...


I did a blog entry on the rolling drink cart table a few installments ago in this same series. Check it out.

Thanks for the nice comments. My children still love being photographed. Good thing they make cute models.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *The workbench*
> 
> Well, I finally completed the workbench. This was based on the Torsion Box Workbench from Shop Notes magazine July 2010.
> 
> ...


Hey Captain, Its getting better all the time !
And nice stewardess indeed !


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *The workbench*
> 
> Well, I finally completed the workbench. This was based on the Torsion Box Workbench from Shop Notes magazine July 2010.
> 
> ...


Looking good.
The shop is shaping up, especially with such cute helpers around!


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

captkerk said:


> *The workbench*
> 
> Well, I finally completed the workbench. This was based on the Torsion Box Workbench from Shop Notes magazine July 2010.
> 
> ...


Looks good from here. Like the galley carts nice storage.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *The workbench*
> 
> Well, I finally completed the workbench. This was based on the Torsion Box Workbench from Shop Notes magazine July 2010.
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking work bench. You did a great job on it.


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

captkerk said:


> *The workbench*
> 
> Well, I finally completed the workbench. This was based on the Torsion Box Workbench from Shop Notes magazine July 2010.
> 
> ...


just read the whole story in one sitting!!

Excellent work and documentation. Inspiring to those of us who share their garage with the family. Thanks for posting


----------

